# Looking for gadget



## edkugler (May 7, 2008)

When I bake rye bread on a baking sheet I try to ball it up so that it will rise and not spread out. It spreads out more than I like; the loaf ends up being too flat - not high enough.

Is there a gadget made just for this - a ring about 2 or 3" high and about 6" or 7" in diameter that can be put on the baking sheet to stop the spreading during the final rising and baking?

This is my first post. I hope someone can help me out.


----------



## Katie H (May 7, 2008)

First, Ed, welcome to DC.  You will find this  place is full of great people and lots and lots of answers.

My first thought for you was to suggest you create a "ring" of heavy-duty aluminum foil in which to place your dough balls.  Just an idea.  Don't worry.  More answers will come along.


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 7, 2008)

I thought about a cake pan might work but it may not bake the same as directly put the dough on the sheet.


----------



## Andy M. (May 7, 2008)

You could use the ring from a springform pan.


----------



## Russellkhan (May 8, 2008)

This is exactly what brotforms are made for. 

I have two and they work great. Just flour it up and put your dough in the brotform for the final rise. Gives the finished loaf a nice design too. 

Note: The link above is not a recommendation of the site linked. I have no association with the site. It isn't even where I got my brotforms and I don't know that theirs are the same as the ones I have. I linked this site because it came up early in a Google search and it had good pictures of what I was recommending. 

Correction: I can't post links after all. search Google for Brotform if you don't know what they look like. The site I would have linked is result #1. It has good pictures.


----------



## Andy M. (May 8, 2008)

The OP is looking for something to bake the bread in.  The dough spreads out once it goes onto the baking sheet.


----------



## Russellkhan (May 8, 2008)

Oh, oops, you're right. I misunderstood.  

Well, if it 's a big enough loaf, a La Cloche clay baker would limit the spread.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 9, 2008)

edkugler said:


> When I bake rye bread on a baking sheet I try to ball it up so that it will rise and not spread out. It spreads out more than I like; the loaf ends up being too flat - not high enough.
> 
> Is there a gadget made just for this - a ring about 2 or 3" high and about 6" or 7" in diameter that can be put on the baking sheet to stop the spreading during the final rising and baking?
> 
> This is my first post. I hope someone can help me out.


 
It doesn't take much except for changing your technique. After the first proofing, and you punch it down and divide the dough - just use a bowl the size you want that is about the size that you want for the 2nd proofing - then invert onto the baking sheet to dump the dough out when ready to bake and stick it into the oven. The dough will set before it spreads out. That's what I do.

If you want a "special tool" - you can use a bread proofing basket ... works the same as my stainless steel bowls - but does add an "artisinal" design to the bread.


----------



## AllenOK (May 9, 2008)

You could also use a #10 can (the BIG can, from the bulk products section of a grocery store).  Just use a can opener to remove both ends.  If you have a tin snip, you can trim it down to the heighth you want.

I really like the idea about the cake pan or a springform pan.  That's a ready-made product.


----------



## edkugler (May 9, 2008)

*A sincere thanks!*

Dear friends (all of you),

I just want to thank you very much. All generosity and no ego blast. There are several excellent ideas here and I may try each one over time. This is indeed a high quality community. I look forward to both posting more of my questions and to watching posts to offer any ideas I might have. I am 68 and have been cooking since childhood so I have tried out lots of things - some of which have worked. 

Edwin


----------

